# north inlet 3.24



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

went out out of murrells inlet to north inlet reef today, caught tons of big black sea bass, black drum and giant pinfish, also lots of undersize fish and smooth dogfish
pictures to follow later today
also posted on boating board


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

where about is the north inlet reef? we are looking to rent a inlet boat from captain dicks and tear some fish up.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

*smooth dogfish*







[img=http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/8459/p3240001tt3.th.jpg]


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

*seabass and others*


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

A.K.A three mile reef, you can always tell when the boat drifts off the reef, you will always hook a dogfish, on the reef, sea bass ans black drum


nice catch by the way :fishing:


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

nice bass.....dad and cousin tried the 390/390 sunday and caught a few small ones


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*size limit*

Don't want to rain on your parade, but a size limit applies to those black seabass, and some of them won't make it:redface: ............kingfish


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.safmc.net/FishIDandRegs/FishGallery/BlackSeaBass/tabid/272/Default.aspx (scroll to very bottom)

As of oct. 23 the size limit was pushed to 11" with a bag limit of 15 per person. Will be pushed to 12" at the end of may.

What is North Inlet reef? Is that the one that's off of Midway inlet in pawleys or is that another name for Paradise (3 mile reef)?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

North Inlet Reef 
LORAN C-45437.5/59849.7 
GPS-33 20.619/079 00.894
1 buoy marks reef, bearing 020�/9.6 nm from Winyah Bay channel buoy "2WB." 

Steel Pup Tents 33 20.608/079 00.922
Concrete Reef Balls 33 20.619/079 00.894

Water depth 45'


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

actually north inlet is not three mile reef, north inlet is south of 3 miles and a few mile more off shore, its unmarked, and every one of those seabass are over 11, the smallest was 11 and a quarter, we were even checked by the man and they all made it even after being on ice for 3 hours


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the 2 smaller fish if u look close are actually sand perch, not sea bass, which have no size just like the black drum in the picture and the spot tail pinfish are bait fish and have no size either


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*undersize bass*

Third sea bass up on right hand side and possibly a couple others. I would delete the photo. A couple of years ago a guy caught a redfish over the slot and got fined from a picture of it, that was printed in the local paper. They do shrink. Hardly a better fish to eat IMHO.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

kingfish said:


> Third sea bass up on right hand side and possibly a couple others. I would delete the photo. A couple of years ago a guy caught a redfish over the slot and got fined from a picture of it, that was printed in the local paper. They do shrink. Hardly a better fish to eat IMHO.


did you not read the part where he was checked by the man?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

we were checked at the dock by the man, and as our smallest seabass was 11.25inch, we were well above the size restrictions


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the fish in question is also underneath two other fish u cant even see how big it is
im going to have a beer:beer:


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i imagine if they got checked, he checked em all.


----------

